# ESFP girl seeking advice



## SHISHI

Hi everyone 

I have been reading your postings for a while now. I found this site because I wanted to better understand myself and the guy I am dating (ISTJ). 

I want to be a better person too  To be able to over come my weakness and further develop my strength 

Just wanna give everyone my warm greetings  I am probably like one of the bubbly girl you know. Always smiling and cheerful. I think most people do like me but I probably annoyed the hell of some too  Oh well cannot please everyone 

I just want to please my ISTJ man 

Hope to talk to some of you soon.

Cheers,

SHISHI (that is leo in Japanese, yup I am a Leo )


----------



## Mr. CafeBot

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings SHISHI and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum SHISHI. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Blueguardian

Welcome to PC.


----------



## Lucretius

Welcome to PersonalityCafé! :wink:


----------



## Happy

SHISHI said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have been reading your postings for a while now. I found this site because I wanted to better understand myself and the guy I am dating (ISTJ).
> 
> I want to be a better person too  To be able to over come my weakness and further develop my strength
> 
> Just wanna give everyone my warm greetings  I am probably like one of the bubbly girl you know. Always smiling and cheerful. I think most people do like me but I probably annoyed the hell of some too  Oh well cannot please everyone
> 
> I just want to please my ISTJ man
> 
> Hope to talk to some of you soon.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> SHISHI (that is leo in Japanese, yup I am a Leo )


Greetings SHISHI! Welcome to Personality Cafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. We have tons of information on our boards to help you out, and if you can't find anything, you can always post a new thread.roud:


----------



## skycloud86

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## firedell

Welcome to the forum, lovely.


----------



## SHISHI

THX for the warm welcomes  I will try to come visit as much as possible  (given that I get my work done first lol)


----------



## vanWinchester

Welcome to PC. 
Come over to the SP side, we h...oh, you already converted. Well, here is your Rock-Salt and candy then. :tongue:


----------



## starri

Hello SHISHI, love the name :happy:


----------



## decided

Hi, nice to meet you. :happy: I hope you enjoy the forum.


----------



## HollyGolightly

Hello there  I love how more sensors are joining us. We need more of you guys! 
You need help with your ISTJ boyfriend? Well you can ask any of us anytime  We're all nice here and are always willing to lend a helping hand 
And I wouldn't worry about pleasing him too much, as long as you treat him right you shoudl be fine. he obviously likes you the way you are or else he wouldn't be with you  and you seem like such a fun and bubbly person so he is lucky to have you my dear


----------



## intheclouds

That's a good point. Be yourself.

Men also love it when you make them sandwiches.


----------



## Ćerulean

Yeah! Keep the Sensors comin'! [:


----------



## mcgooglian

Welcome to the Cafe fellow SP.


----------



## SHISHI

Awww you guys are too sweet 

I know I am not very consistent in my appearance on this site  I was recently busy with my job change activities  

Oh anyone knows how to upload a pic? I uploaded a cat pic but it only shows on my profile not here


----------



## HollyGolightly

You gotta upload it as your avatar and not your profile pic. Go to edit avatar in your options menu


----------



## SHISHI

HollyGolightly said:


> You gotta upload it as your avatar and not your profile pic. Go to edit avatar in your options menu


 
Okay -_-...

Call me a dummy but I cant find the options menu lol!


----------



## HollyGolightly

It's the same menu where you upload your profile pic. Look for the link that says edit avatar


----------



## snail

Welcome. You can change your avatar from your user CP, whenever you feel like it. Nice to have more S types here. We don't see too many ESFPs around these parts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SHISHI

I found it!!! yeay!!! yeah I am currently working for a small company so I can use their internet when its not busy. But i just found a new job so I guess i better work hard for the first half a year  haha kidding. I will try to come here as much as I can... But u know how ESFPs are like... I would like to go out and party or play most of the time lol

But u guys are really cool


----------



## HollyGolightly

And you're very cool too


----------



## HarveyRS

Hello and welcome to pc i am feeling oddly and self forceably extroverted as I am the exact oposite of you so you should feel happy to have someone opposite to you feel comfortable around u to say HI!!!:laughing:


----------



## SHISHI

HarveyRS said:


> Hello and welcome to pc i am feeling oddly and self forceably extroverted as I am the exact oposite of you so you should feel happy to have someone opposite to you feel comfortable around u to say HI!!!:laughing:


 
awww I am really glad!!! You know I have always assumed people who don't respond to my bubbly and friendly ways as being stuck up  I suppose I should really take into consideration that there are people out there who are just not as comfortable with all the energy I have 

It is very very nice to see all your point of views  I just got a job in B to B sales so understanding people with different personality types would definitely help too!!!

People are so cool  Esp when you get to talk to them online lol... we don't need to care too much about any other social restrictions


----------

